# Boer girl has folded ears



## bm12171 (Mar 28, 2013)

Still new to goats, just started raising them couple months ago. My little girl I purchased has folded ears and I want to know if any medical issues/problems that can result from this or just minor flaw. I think she looks adorable with the folded tips, but want to make sure nothing going to affect her later. Thanks so much.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Isnt she adorable! No worries with her ears like that. Its no even a DQ for show.
It's the ears that are folded vertically that can cause problems in different climates.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She is really beautiful!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

You don't want a doe with ears like that. I will come pick her up and take her off your hands. What time is good for you?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..GT your funny lol

She is adorable. Sometimes the ear get folded while still in mom..some folks will pop them loose at birth but t still leaves a scar...but allows air through...when its real hot might want to check the fold every day to be sure its clean and dry..other than that..she is perfect : ) such a sweet face


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my. I agree GT. Yea boy that is terrible. Send her to me! You certainly don't want that...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL Guys, too funny. :laugh:

She is a cutie pie. There is nothing wrong with her. 

When they are first born, and I have a kid like that, I do rip them apart, then tape it down flat, with sore open to the air and put iodine on it. Just my preference. 

She has a slight flip, which is cute


----------



## bm12171 (Mar 28, 2013)

ROFL!!! Gosh, I better get rid of her then; sounds like she has cooties. LOL. So many people have graciously 'offered' to take her away for me. Guess I'll have to do Eni-Mini-Miny-Mo to see if they hollar! :laugh:
Thanks all, glad nothing to worry about. She is such a little sweetheart and follows me EVERYWHERE and knows her name already. I say, "Here Charlie" and her little tail and runs right for me; it's the cutest thing ever. My husband wasn't about getting goats to start raising and Charlie sure has him HOOKED!!! I mean really, how can you say no to this little face :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I guess you better keep her then.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

She is adorable!! We just leave their ears folded, I think it adds character


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

AlvinLeanne said:


> She is adorable!! We just leave their ears folded, I think it adds character


I snap mine, but it would keep them from dragging the ground.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe


----------



## bm12171 (Mar 28, 2013)

haha


----------

